# naturally Dark lips, Color scared



## Misshopeful24 (Mar 25, 2007)

As you can see in my photo I have dark lips where my skin tone is much lighter. I'm afraid of colors because I just don't know where to start.  i'm a Nw43 in fact i think that color is a bit too fake right now makes me look as if im orange or something. I'm not a lip stick fan I love mac's lip gellies I can't remember the colors i had since im new to Mac and Last year I got on a plane and they threw them out due to "the air plane liquid issue" I remember thought it was a purplish and a pinkish color.. Any ideas? Where can I start since I am pretty much afraid of colors.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 25, 2007)

Try this link: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=67284


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 25, 2007)

Try a bit of concealer first, if you want to mute your natural tone, then  color on top.

I'd try some purple-y glazes on you, like the new lipstick in Balloonacy.

PS: Make sure you try things on, since some colors are much scarier in the tube than they are on!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 27, 2007)

put on some concealer that makes ur lips, natural and bare, whatever color that comes on after that, is what it looks like in the bottle/pot


----------

